# RE: Injector Clean & Flow Results



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Injector Clean & Flow Results*

I did not want to spend the extra coin for new injectors; $449 from Magnuson and I did not need larger injectors for my street application. 
Instead I shipped them off to WhitchHunter Performance for cleaning & flow testing. They also replaced the filters, caps & o-rings. Cost was $154 including shipping. Cheap peace of mind IMO…


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Adobe file :confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Adobe file :confused


Gimmey a break Aramz...All they send was a hard copy...Low Tech Dude...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Who told you that you didn't need larger injectors? Magnuson?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nah, I did not talk to Magnuson about injectors. PM’ed 6QTS11OZ a few times, reviewed the forced induction section on LS2, scrubbed the Web and ran it by my Tuner. The 42lb. injectors have sufficient spray for my current set-up.
Maybe one of these days I will get her installed. Still waiting on a few parts to arrive…


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Nah, I did not talk to Magnuson about injectors. PM’ed 6QTS11OZ a few times, reviewed the forced induction section on LS2, scrubbed the Web and ran it by my Tuner. The 42lb. injectors have sufficient spray for my current set-up.
> Maybe one of these days I will get her installed. Still waiting on a few parts to arrive…


 Ohh I was thinking your supercharger didn't come with injectors that you was trying to use the stockers, oops, disregard.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Nah, I did not talk to Magnuson about injectors. PM’ed 6QTS11OZ a few times, reviewed the forced induction section on LS2, scrubbed the Web and ran it by my Tuner. The 42lb. injectors have sufficient spray for my current set-up.
> Maybe one of these days I will get her installed. Still waiting on a few parts to arrive…


Looking good brother. What parts are you waiting for now?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Looking good brother. What parts are you waiting for now?


Thanks Man… Waiting on the rear belt. Also debating on whether to replace the Bosch pump. Looks good on the outside, but that doesn’t mean chit. I have read that sometimes the magnet will fracture and cause the pump to fail. Maybe I’ll just get it tested. It would be great to set-up a gauge into the cabin to monitor the pressure. I’ll add that to the list of “to do’s”


----------

